# Gigi Hadid walks the Runway at Diane Von Fürstenberg Spring 2016 Fashion Show during New York Fashion Week - September 13, 2015 (29x)



## Mandalorianer (14 Sep. 2015)

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2015)

Ganz hübsch :thx: dir


----------



## Xemnas26 (17 Sep. 2015)

sehr gut finde ich


----------



## ass20 (17 Sep. 2015)

Thanks for Gigi


----------

